# Atheros AR5007EG wireless network adapter.



## nalewis (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the Toshiba Satellite L355D It is home networked and my problem is the connection keeps changing from Access:internet/local to Access: local only. Can anyone help me fix it so I can stay connected to both all the time? If this question has been asked before I am sorry, I am new in this forum. One more thing I have Vista home premium service pk 1 on my laptop.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

How far are you from the source of the wifi signal?

Let's check. Download the zip file, extract the EXE file to Desktop. RIGHT-click on the EXE file icon, select "Run as Administrator"

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...oblem-netsh_lan_wlan_04-24-09__jcgriff2__.zip

2 notepads will open - one on top of the other. Save both as text files. Zip them up and attach to your next post. The EXE file was written by me and it is only a reporting utility tool.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## nalewis (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is the file you requested. Sorry it took so long. Thanks, Narda


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder if the router is compatible with Vista. How old is it? Was it purchased before Vista came out (or around the time it came out)? Have you checked to see if a firmware upgrade is necessary to achieve Vista compatibility?

I suspect that this is the DHCP Broadcast Flag issue described here: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You're connected to the "linksys" network (the only wifi signal available to you). Signal = 94% = which is fine.

The Atheros driver is >1 year old and s/b updated. Go to your system manufacturer's support site - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
    Driver                    : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter
    Vendor                    : Atheros Communications Inc.
    Provider                  : Atheros Communications Inc.
    Date                      : 7/28/2008
    Version                   : 7.6.0.164
    INF file                  : C:\Windows\INF\oem37.inf
    Files                     : 1 total
                                C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\[COLOR=red]athr.sys[/COLOR]
    Type                      : Native Wi-Fi Driver[/FONT]
```
`

`

On 2nd thought, forget the system manufacturer. Atheros does have a new driver for you, v7.7.0.331, June 12, 2009 - 

http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5007EG&system=4

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## rodol (Sep 26, 2009)

hi, im having the same issue, i was in atheros webpage and see the new driver but i dont know what to do next, i click on download and nothing happen, they send me to a web page with a lot of information, i tought that was the driver and i copy and save it in a .inf file, but i can install it anyways, do you know how i install that new driver?
thanks.

regards,
Rodolfo


----------

